# New form of Springtails Found!



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Not sure if this has been posted yet, but I read that a new springtail has been discovered. Just thought it was interesting. Here is the link

Bizarre creatures found in Spanish cave - Technology & science - Science - OurAmazingPlanet | NBC News


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Hahaha "requisite springy tails"! So thats what makes a springtail a springtail.

Thanks for sharing. Not surprised at all though. Bet there are literally thousands more species of springs that are not yet described by science.


----------

